# World Atlas for Kindle - recommendations wanted



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good general world atlas for use on a Kindle DX? On Amazon I can only find specialised ones like 'Atlas of World Deserts' or 'An Atlas of World Affairs' and 'Atlas of Classical History' etc etc.

I don't want to pay over the odds for something fancy - all I want is a basic standard book of current maps of the world. Are there any other sites out there where I might have a more successful search?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gee, I'm just not sure how good the maps would be on a Kindle....that may be why you're having trouble finding one.  And I would think Amazon would be the best bet.  Anyone have any suggestions for Linjeakel?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gee, I'm just not sure how good the maps would be on a Kindle....


They'd probably do o.k. on a DX. . .which is what lin plans to use them on. . . . have you tried edukindle.com? Or search Amazon for books optimized for the DX.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> . . have you tried edukindle.com?


No I haven't - thanks for the suggestion, Ann. I tried doing a general search on Google for atlas ebooks and ended up downloading some malware onto my pc which took me a couple of hours to get rid of.  - hence the needing recommendations as I didn't want to try any more random sites. I'll give that one a try.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> They'd probably do o.k. on a DX. . .which is what lin plans to use them on. . . . have you tried edukindle.com? Or search Amazon for books optimized for the DX.


Oops, I missed the DX portion of the post. 

Betsy


----------

